# B&R 126 Vs Montblanc Timewalker



## bombwithrobots (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm new here, so please excuse my noobish first post. I'm not normally one to jump into forums and ask for help on the first post, but as I know so little about watches, I'm not sure I can contribute much to other threads...yet!

So I am looking at my first serious watch, with a budget of around $2,000 - $2,500. I'm happy to buy used too.

The watches that I have been considering is the Bell & Ross 126 and the Montblanc TimeWalker Chrono.

I've been able to find out a bit about the B&R on this forum already, but not much info on the MB.

I was wondering if anyone had any direct experiences with these two watches? Are they in a similar league to each other? Is there one you would choose over the other? (I guess thats a bit loaded being on the B&R section here)

anyway, any thoughts or musings much appreciated!

Love
bombwithrobots


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

I have handled many B&Rs and have the 123 myself. I have also looked at a lot of Montblanc watches and I think you'll find that both are quite similar in quality. The cases are very well made on both wathces and the movement of both are pretty much stock ETAs. It really comes down to personal preference and I'm sure you'd be happy with either. 

In the two you have selected, the B&R has a lovely retro feel, hence they are in the Vintage line for B&R. The Montblanc is a much more modern looking watch. I prefer the B&R, but I am somewhat biased to the Vintage line.


----------



## StephenD (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the Bell Ross has a lot more coherent design and the legibility is top notch with pure white hands on black dial. The MB hands look like silver. Nothing wrong with that but this is an important difference. Not many watches go with all white hands. Also I don't like the big Arabic numerals on the MB and how they are laid out at an angle, looks messy to me. How big is the MB? I have the BR you are showing except in all black, it is small by modern standards (maybe 38-39 mm) but this is actually a plus for me. The lack of bezel makes it look bigger than it is.


----------



## petenyc (Nov 23, 2006)

bombwithrobots said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here, so please excuse my noobish first post. I'm not normally one to jump into forums and ask for help on the first post, but as I know so little about watches, I'm not sure I can contribute much to other threads...yet!
> 
> ...


Based on the section drawing in the background it seems that he Bell & Ross design is more your style. IMHO go for the BR.


----------



## b0unce (Aug 12, 2010)

I actually just purchased a brown faced B&R Vintage 126XL and I've gotta say it's gorgeous and feels robust. I might be biased as well but go for the B&R you won't be disappointed!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would go with the B&R 126, I've been to the Montblanc store in Orlando and they are nice watches, but the B&R to me is more appealing....Good Luck on your decision!


----------



## 77deluxe (Jun 17, 2007)

126 is great looking.


----------



## jhelms54 (Jun 1, 2010)

I once had a B&R 120. Since it is quartz I can only speak to the look and feel. 

Classic styling which will last forever. Oddly enough the buckle is really cool because it has a & that jumps off it which is very unique. The 2 large second hands are also a different feature that adds to the dial.

I ended up selling it because I wanted other watches but I really wish I still had it.


----------



## franky85 (Jun 27, 2010)

have you checked out the new vintage models? I think they are even more awesome .. they don't look as "old" as the one you posted, even more timeless and the dial is so very clear in design like the dials of the square models. since the MB is such a modern design (which is also great but to me not really comparable) I assume the watch doesn't have to look old.. 

I'm no expert yet either but since the movements are both ETA and both brands are known to make quality watches that should be no point of concern..


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Agreed, it all comes down to taste!


----------



## henri (Dec 26, 2010)

Since I own a Montblanc Timewalker chrono I'm inclined to prefer the MB! I like the more clean and modern look over the BR. But I've recently also looked at a BR model and have to say they are also very nice and wellmade watches! Then again when I want vintage I'll wear my Zenith


----------

